# What Certs Do You Have?



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

I have:

Nortel Network Certified Support Specialist (Switching Core)
Cisco Certified Network Associate
A+
Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer (NT 4.0)
Microsoft Certified Professional + Internet
Certified Novell Administrator (Novell 4.11)

What I would like to get in the near future:
Network+ (for the hell of it)
Cisco Certified Design Associate
Cisco Certified Network Professional
Nortel Networks 8600 Specialist (called something I can't think of at the moment).


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

A+
MedMaster Certified Professional
Various HP I can't find which ones they are right now. General warrenty type certs.
CNA 4.11
Various other little ones. BrainBench, eCertifications, compaq, epson, packard bell.

What I want:
Net+
I-Net+
a Linux cert.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

Microsoft Certified Professional (W2K Pro)
A+
N+

Bunch of HP/IBM and other vendor certifications...

sitting for my I net + in a few weeks

What I want

MCP 70-215 and 70-216 to get my MCSA
Security + when it comes off beta..when I have the time to concentrate...Linux + (Buy stock in Comptia )and after I secure my I Net plus the rest of the CIW track in Security


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

IMHO, the hot Security Cert is CISSP.


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

but to break into CISSP is $$...as compared to CIW ...which although not as big still recongnized is $:winkgrin: Gotta getthe foundation at the cost...:winking:


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

true dat.


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

I hold a certificate to perform Brain Sergery


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

It must have affected your spelling ...


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

LOL! Ya, I hit the wrong nerve.. *Surgery


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

A+ 
Net+
MCP


In December I take my MCSE & CCNA
5 Year goal CCIE


----------



## eric1971 (Sep 5, 2002)

MCSA Win 2000
CCNA
A+


----------



## tcheavey (Aug 17, 2002)

I have been busy trying to catch up to yous guys, Tues 10-8 passed 70-210 to become MCP, Thur 70-215, in a week should be trying 70-222... hoping to make 7 out of 8 in the next 6mo to get the full MCSE on Win2K, that would be a good step in the right direction for this cat.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Way to go tcheavey! Keep it up! Good luck!


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

I don't have any certs.. where would you guys suggest I start? I know that sounds very n00b.. and I'm sorry but I figure I might as well ask


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

What???? No Certs????? Just Kidding. Me I would say start with A+ and Net+. While they like to put me to sleep in class they are a very good steping stone to deciding where to go from there.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

I agree with Drupy. A+ and Net+ are the basics of hardware and networking - everybody in IT needs to understand this regardless of further ambitions.


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Almost forgot what ever you do make it a point to learn subnetting. Trust me it will make this networking business alittle less stressful.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Again, what Drupy said.

We use it all the time here! Just memorize these numbers:

128
192
224
240
248
252
254
255

If you have to ask, look up subnetting!


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Man I never thought I'd be the one able to give words of wisdom. But the more I learn the more I feel compelled to teach.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Same here Drupy. Plus "teaching" reinforces our own learning.


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

That's why I trry to help friends as much as poss. I learn something new everytime. It also makes me feel good to see me help others. I don't know alot but what I know, I know well!


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Heh yea no certs  But then again everything I do know I've learned on my own  Over the last 2 years.. amazing to me when I realize all the stuff I've learned and tried to learn since I got into computers only a few years ago. I'm no genius though lol.. I think the quote "the smart teacher knows he's also the student" best fits .....

At any rate I appreciate the suggestions.. I'm more of a systems type guy as opposed to networking though.. I like LAN stuff but WAN/routing and all that.. I'll leave that up to you network eng types  No need for me to figure out why BGP and OSPF sessions keep dying lol.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

I do miss having my hands in the guts of a server ... :smash: 

But, Networking tends to pay more $$$!!!

Next ... onto .... Management!


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

yuck @ management... and I agree that networking pays more and in my opinion is probably harder in some aspects as well.. 

The other question that popped into my head.. do the certs really pay off money wise? As opposed to say a CS degree or something more generalized or even hands on experience.. 

And does taking the time to learn the things needed to get the certs really stick in your head?


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Well the Certs to me pay better than alot of college degrees. I spent 4 years in college and earned an automotive degree. The most I earned per hour was $17 and that didn't last to long. You see in todays market the employer pays you what he can get away with paying you. However now that I'm starting to get my certs. under my belt the shoes on the other foot. I work part time for a friend that owns a temp. consulting company and make alittle over $32 per hour while I'm helping him so I would say 4 years compared to 6 months made a big difference. I have also been working out of my home office which has added spice to my life. I wake up grab a shower and it's off to the other room. No boss over my shoulder. Now if I don't work and set meetings to sell my services I don't make money. Keep that in mind. However knowing what I know now, ten years ago I would have never went to college.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

My undergrad degree was BA in International Relations. I got out of school and drove for UPS, Managed Apartments, Worked 2 jobs - switchboard for a hospital and custom audio/video installation.

The hospital job got me a break into IT - I talked Geek talk to the Computer guy when he came out at night to restart batch jobs on the old system. When the hospital got a new system, I taught myself as much as I had access to and then started writing how to's because I was bored (night shift) and I didn't like people calling me for something when they could just look it up for themselves! 

So, about '95 I started as a "computer operator" with no experience or certs for $8/hr. I got my CNA and after about a year or two got bumped to $10/hr and got changed to salary because I was working too much over time.

After 3 yrs there (and being promoted to "Network Administrator") - in a 4 person shop - I got a new job at another hospital for $42k. I taught myself MCSE (NT) and CCNA (book studying and a little hands on) and got bumped to $52k in '00. I took my current position, as Network Engineer, in '01 for $60k + .

Since I've been here, I have gotten NNCSS and A+ but haven't seen any more $$ because of "current economic conditions"  . At least the company is paying in full for my MBA in Technology Management. It's my goal to move into management for the near term and possibly have my own company - like Drupy - or become a CIO eventually.

So, I would say, yes certs are worth it - if not in your current job then at least for getting your next job. And if you're company won't pay - life is what you make of it. You are the captain of your destiny. You have to look out for number 1, blah blah blah.

HTH!


----------

